# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Nước ép trái cây - an toàn chất lượng cho mùa hè - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Monkey Juice
> 
> Địa chỉ: 52P Lý Thường Kiệt
> 
> *_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Monkey Juice_




Monkey Juice mới tinh xin chào đón các bạn!

Một quán giải khát cực thú vị mà chắc chắn không bạn nào muốn bỏ qua. Monkey Juice chuyên nước hoa quả tươi, nguyên chất, cực đảm bảo về chất lượng và thật đã khát!

Quán cũng khá tươi mát. Với màu chủ đạo là xanh lá, làm cho cái cảm giác thanh dịu tràn ngập khắp quán. Bộ ghế cũng khá độc đáo, được đan theo kiểu ghế mây bằng nhựa. Nhìn rất đẹp và cảm giác nhẹ nhàng như ngồi ghế mây.






Không gian quán tuy không quá rộng rãi, nhưng các bạn hoàn toàn có thể thoải mái khi ngồi uống nước chuyện trò ở đây. Vì là quán mới tinh vừa ra lò, nên còn nhiều trang thiết bị chưa được hoàn thiện. Nhưng chỉ trong vài tuần tới là Monkey Juice sẽ hoàn hảo trên từng milimet!


_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 13/6/2012
_Menu của quán cũng khá ngộ nghĩnh với tam giác 3 cạnh, phong phú các loại nước ép và sinh tố trái cây mà giá chỉ từ 28k trở lên. Tuy đồ uống không phải rẻ, nhưng phải nói là cực ngon! Hoa quả rất chuẩn vị và thơm mùi tươi mới. Ngậy ngậy chút sữa. Sinh tố sóng sánh điệu đà khi quyện cùng cốt dừa. 

Có lẽ giải khát không gì tốt hơn là hoa quả. Và từ khi đến thử với Monkey Juice, mình chỉ lựa chọn nước hoa quả ở đây làm đồ uống cho mùa hè này.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Monkey Juice*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mùa hè mà uống nước ép thì quá tuyệt vời

----------


## khoan_gieng

hấp dẫn thật
Đủ các loại hương hoa quả

----------


## h20love

oa... giữa trời oi bức thía này có 1 cốc nc ép thì thật sảng khoái,

----------


## loplipop

Mình là thích uống sinh tố nhắm hehe

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Tuyệt vời thật
chiều nào đi về cũng phải làm ly nước ép

----------


## jhonnyboy

Hè uống nước rps trái cây là ngon và bổ dưỡng nhất hihii

----------


## Mituot

Ở nhà cũng làm được nhưng mà ra tiệm uống ngon hơn

----------


## rose

hoa quả ở đây trông tươi ngon nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

kết món này lắm lắm

----------


## wildrose

cửa hàng trông tươi mát quá

----------


## littlegirl

kết món này lắm luôn, rất tốt cho sức khỏe

----------

